# Anyone for Marble Cake?



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's a new girl (Cake) who is under evaluation for breeding. So so cute. What do you think?

At just 2 weeks old.


















And now nearly 5 weeks old. She's so fat and cuddly I love her to bits!


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

she is soooo cute!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww yes please,,can i have some marble cake,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

OMG what a cutie -


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Aptly named. You just want to hug and kiss her forever


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

She's a stonking little girl. She's as chubby as anything, and she's the first one out of her basket and exploring (NAUGHTY!) when I'm cleaning her pen out. I'm going to have to get the travel cot out again. At least it will take her some time to work out how to negotiate the sides of the cot!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!

I want her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Will her colour change Savannah? or will she stay like that?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

stunning,a real beauty


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shes a little stunner, i love the name too


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

What stunning markings, suitably named


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely little girl, I think she will be beautiful,  how long do you have wait till you know if she going to be show/breeder ?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Quite the little showstopper!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what a great colour so sweet
bet she's gonna look great when older


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes please-i'd be such a fat mousse and proud of it with this cute baby-i'd even become bulimic just to have the pleasure again and again and again.......and again


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

No her colour shouldn't change - but her pattern will break up which will make her look different as a young adult to how she looks now.
We're just debating whether she is a snow marble or a blue. I think snow but my husband isn't so sure.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

> how long do you have wait till you know if she going to be show/breeder ?


I can usually tell in the first couple of weeks before they go all fuzzy (this is assuming mum and dad are nice and typey and I have no reason to believe that the kitten won't conform to the type). But marbles can change quite drastically as their coat opens up and the marble breaks. From the first two weeks of her life I would say - yes - show - yes - breeder. But I will keep her back to watch her coat developing before I make a final decision.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I was going to ask you if she was a blue or a snow??????? she is adorable


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

awwww stunning and sooo sweet


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

She's so cute, I couldn't resist taking these..


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*She is just beautiful, I can see why you want to keep her *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I cant get over her coulour, never seen anything like it! just the cutest kitten I've seen (apart from Alfie, but I'm biased with him!), and it looks like she knows it! lol


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, she's an absolute stunner!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

purrrrrrrfect


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Savannah, can I ask a really dumb question? When you say waiting for evaluation what exactly do you mean? What is it that you look for? Sorry if that's silly I'm just interested. By the way she is the cutest thing ever!!!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Wow she is so beautiful - keep posting pics!!

Emily


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Binxy!

I usually determine whether our Bengals are likely to have a good enough coat for showing in the first few weeks. The ones that look great are held 'under evaluation' as potential show/breeders.
At around three weeks their coat becomes fuzzed over with guard hairs, so you have to trust your original judgement with their coat. At that time too their ears will pop up, their eyes have opened and their features start to develop. It's not until eight or nine weeks that you can see whether you were right to consider them breeding/showing 'material'.

I have one cat here that was gorgeous as a kitten, but is now on the small side. She will be held back for another couple of weeks to see if she catches up with the others in size. Some just are smaller than the others. Breeding/showing cats have to be good solid examples of the breed, so that one will go out as a pet if she stays petite.

With Marble Cake I have another reason to hold her back - her mum has a terribly sensitive stomach and I wanted to make sure it's not hereditary. Mum is going to be spayed and sent to a pet home with understanding of her strict dietary needs. Cake can't be bred from if she has inherited something from mum - the line needs to be nipped in the bud (mum was bred from before we realised the extent of her problem).

Unfortunately Cake might be going the same way as her mum. She's not long been weaned but looks already to have a sensitive stomach. We really have to give her time to recover from worming and be properly weaned before we can make a decision about whether she is to stay here or whether she too goes to a pet home with understanding of her dietary needs.

Bet you weren't expecting an answer that long!


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Blimey! That's really interesting, how on earth do you have time to do anything else! - So, if you home a cat as a pet are they spayed or neutered first to avoid messing up the breeding line? I hope little Marble's tummy is OK she is such a doll I'd have her tomorrow gippy belly or not if I didn't have such a mean husband


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Have just looked at all your website - wow all those beautiful cats - how lucky you are!
I adore Butterfly the little Smoke coloured one!!

Emily


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Binxy - quite simple - we DON'T do anything else - our cats are all we do and its great.  We do have to holiday separately which is a downside but being surrounded by cats all day is otherwise paradise!

I would think that it will take us right to the end of the three months kittens usually stay to see whether Cake is, quote, 'normal' with her botty behaviour.

Emily thanks! We think Butterfly is fabulous. She's becoming more difficult to photograph as she grows though, so picture updates might be few and far between. She's still just as gorgeous in real life, but the coat comes out strangely in photographs and can look patchy. Perhaps I should try to photograph her outdoors.
Butterfly isn't an 'accepted' colour with the GCCF, but I think people will love cats like her, so she's staying here with us.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I seem to love all the 'unacceptable' colours - I like her and I like the Ocicats in the classic patterns...
Think I will have to get a few as pets one day - will be looking to you for some advice - beware - Lol
Would love to breed although not sure there is much demand over here and don't want to bring unwanted kittens into the world. I was hoping to breed Ocicats because you just don't see them at shows here.

Would love to see more pics of Butterfly when you have time.
Emily


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Where are you Emily?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Ireland!

Planning on avisit to Dorset - on a cat napping mission - Lol


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Ahh ok. Will pm you.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Thought you might enjoy Cake's Albert Steptoe-esque blooper.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha look at her little face! so cute


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pic


----------

